# Whats the widest wheel size I can use with out a spacer?



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to be getting some wheels for my goat soon and I was curious to how wide I can go in the Front and Rear with out needing spacers?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

barbedwire88 said:


> I'm going to be getting some wheels for my goat soon and I was curious to how wide I can go in the Front and Rear with out needing spacers?


Our guide says 8.5 for the front and 9.5 for the rear but I am sure there are some guys here stretching these limits. Our guide is a little concervative due to the fact that tires aren't made in exacty the same sizes. Tires are like shoes, some run wide and some run narrow. This will be important to consider when you select a package if you push the limits.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

it all depends on the rims offsets and the actual tires used. I have a 10" wide rim in the rear, with a 52mm offset and I am running a 275 BFG KDW-2 and that was pushing it to the limit because I had to do a little extra work to get them to fit.

not truly a "bolt-on" fitment, although a 265 or someone elses undersized 275 might have fit better, but I wasn't looking for a number on my sidewall, I was looking for the widest contact patch I could get, no matter what the number was

whatever you do when you buy your new tires, stay within the manufacturer's tire size for your rim width. don't listen to some moron on the internet saying that they fit some big tire on a smaller rim "without any problems". the manufacturers have fitment specs for a reason


----------



## caryabhi11 (Apr 2, 2009)

8.5 and 9.5 for rear.


----------



## jhnyblaze20 (Mar 31, 2009)

i heard there was a tool that i could rent that pushes the real fender lid in so i wouldn't have any issues with tires rubbing on the fender, does anyone know of such a tool?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

jhnyblaze20 said:


> i heard there was a tool that i could rent that pushes the real fender lid in so i wouldn't have any issues with tires rubbing on the fender, does anyone know of such a tool?


Do you mean rolling the fenders?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Get your roller out for anything bigger than a 255. Forget it unless you have drag bags pumped up or pedders drag springs or both. Find a soft 255 and plant it...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Get your roller out for anything bigger than a 255. *Forget it unless you have drag bags pumped up or pedders drag springs or both*. Find a soft 255 and plant it...


 I have to disagree.

as I said in my earlier post, I have a BFG KDW2 which are pretty much the widest running tires out there, and I also have a* 1/2" drop *in the back. no drag bags either

where there is a will, there is a way. I am not suggesting to do it half-ass. I take no shortcuts on anything and never compromise safety for looks, but with a little extra work, you can make them fit properly, but you also can't cut corners on cost and think it's going to work properly.

I also think that unless you're racing, drag bags are only a band-aid and are just hiding the problem (improper rim and tire fitment), and not correcting the problem. if you do it right, you shouldn't need something like that


just my 2 cents....ok, it was probably more like a dime but I hope this gives you a little to think about


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

i have had 10" rims on the back thay will fit. i never tried to go big in the front my fronts are only 4" wide. also had 275's in the rear on the stock 17" with no modification at all no rolling and 100% stock rear end


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

when you're pushing the limits there is no right answer. just because one got 10" on with no problem doesn't mean someone else with the exact same set up can do the same thing. there seems to be quite a variance in the builds on these cars.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

^
You said it svede1212. I've seen factory wheel and tire assemblies rub with stock suspension!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> when you're pushing the limits there is no right answer. just because one got 10" on with no problem doesn't mean someone else with the exact same set up can do the same thing. there seems to be quite a variance in the builds on these cars.


 I kind of agree with you there, but I think most, not all, of the variances come from the rear cradles not being aligned (mine has been). this isn't a cut and dry answer for anyone, because even with my set-up, I originally had more rubbing, on the inside AND outside on the passenger side, than I did on the driver's side. that didn't make any sense



Discount Tire Direct said:


> ^
> You said it svede1212. I've seen factory wheel and tire assemblies rub with stock suspension!


and you were sure that it was definitely 100% factory? wow!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I kind of agree with you there, but I think most, not all, of the variances come from the rear cradles not being aligned (mine has been). this isn't a cut and dry answer for anyone, because even with my set-up, I originally had more rubbing, on the inside AND outside on the passenger side, than I did on the driver's side. that didn't make any sense
> 
> 
> and you were sure that it was definitely 100% factory? wow!


^
It's not common but I've seen it more than once, 100% stock!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I kind of agree with you there, but I think most, not all, of the variances come from the rear cradles not being aligned (mine has been). this isn't a cut and dry answer for anyone, because even with my set-up, I originally had more rubbing, on the inside AND outside on the passenger side, than I did on the driver's side. that didn't make any sense
> 
> 
> and you were sure that it was definitely 100% factory? wow!


i've read threads by pedders guys about how off some cars are. the cradle alignment is one thing but the builds are definitely different.


----------

